# HOW LONG TIL....... i need to remove



## Stephany (Jan 19, 2010)

how long before i need to remove the boy from the girls? 

an what if the rats inbreed? 

random questions! lol


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

babies should be separated at 5 weeks no more then that.
I separated mine at 4 and a half weeks and all was well.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I prefer 5 weeks on the nose because that last week or even few days can be very important. They learn so much about how to be a rat from mom, during those formative days


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

I personally pull babies by 4 weeks. By that time they are weaned and able to leave mom. I have pulled babies as early as 3.5 weeks before, but I like to wait until 4 weeks. I usually leave the girls in with mom for a while but boys are ALWAYS pulled by 4 weeks.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Soybean said:


> I personally pull babies by 4 weeks. By that time they are weaned and able to leave mom. I have pulled babies as early as 3.5 weeks before, but I like to wait until 4 weeks. I usually leave the girls in with mom for a while but boys are ALWAYS pulled by 4 weeks.


It's really too early to pull at 4 weeks..they are still nursing and depending on mom for so much. Even 4.5 weeks is still incredibly safe and considered too early as well. I am on a forum with some well-known breeders and this question came up. All of them said 5 weeks and some just after.

I won't even discuss 3.5 weeks! :-\


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

My babies have been just fine to leave by 4 weeks old. :-\ At this point they are no longer nursing and all are eating solid food.


----------



## Stephany (Jan 19, 2010)

ema-leigh said:


> Your baby rats have to be accuratly seperated by gender by the time they are 5 weeks old to avoid any further pregnancies. Obviously allowing the babies the full 5 weeks is beneifical for both physical and social development. Although I have known of babies being seperated at just 3 weeks old and surviving! I think you should try seperate them at exactly 5 weeks of age, or a few days before. No later.
> 
> With regards to inbreeding, its actually called Linebreeding and lots of people do it. They do it to produce a certain good trait in their lines, i personally prefer to breed my rats with a wide gene pool as I find this more beneficial to their health.


so is the "linebreeding" how that do feeder rats???


----------



## Stephany (Jan 19, 2010)

Soybean said:


> My babies have been just fine to leave by 4 weeks old. :-\ At this point they are no longer nursing and all are eating solid food.


so do i have to wean them from their mom or will she stop letin them nurse?


----------



## Stephany (Jan 19, 2010)

and whats the best kinda food to feed baby rats?


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

I pull the babies at 4 weeks. If I plan on keeping any females, I leave them with mother if the cage is big enough but the males are always pulled by 4 weeks and eat the same food as Mom and Dad. I don't do any special supplementing other than maybe giving some extra fresh foods.


----------



## Stephany (Jan 19, 2010)

ya i think that if the baby will still let the babies nurse let them. and when i serperate them its going to stink for one little guy cause hes the only male. lol 

whats your rats favorite toy & food??



ema-leigh said:


> Linebreeding is a term breeders use which actually means inbreeding. Most ratteries you see who specialise in a certain color do it alot - if a litter is all one color it usually means they are inbred. With regards to people who breed for feeders - in general they dont care so let anyone breed with anyone - which would means theres lots of inbreeding but they didnt do it for any certain reason. Its not like they are hoping their rats live long healthy lives.
> 
> To the person who said they have serperated babies from momma at 3.5 weeks - I think that is wrong! I currently have a litter of 12, they are 4.5 weeks old(ish) and they are still nursing from mom at times. Sure they drink water and eat solid food constantly and would definatly survive by themselves, but they are still getting nutrients and goodness from mom. Doesnt the health benefits of that outweigh any logic which tells you to remove them earlier? Mine will be removed at 5 weeks (on the dot), the girls will stay with mom and the boys with dad. (except for the ones who have already found fantastic homes) You dont need to suppliment babies or anything, they are fine and dandy at this age.
> 
> Hope this helps some


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

I can see bones being dangerous....

Fresh fruits and veggies are always a great extra food. When I had an accidental litter the babies loved cardboard tubes from toilet paper or paper towel. I also had some balls things to climb on that werent to high.....


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

Toilet paper rolls are loved by all of my rats. They love to chew them up. As for food that my rats love. I feed Mazuri 6f as their main source of food but they also get fresh foods like fruits, veggies, rolled oats, pasta, etc. And on occasion I will get them a jar of baby food (They LOVE IT).


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I give my boys leftover bones all the time, they LOVE them! It's funny to watch them try to pack it around and fight over it 

A favorite toy of theirs is stuffing a toilet paper roll with kleenex and treats.. They love to shred it apart to get the treats and then use the tissues to nest


----------

